
Implementing Functional Languages: A Tutorial - Xichekolas
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/pj-lester-book/
======
rvirding
I think "The Implementation of functional Languages" by Simon PJ is better, a
real aha book. It is also available on-line for free. Though the one mentioned
here is newer.

